# Rig trip Tomorrow - Need Crew



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Looking to make a trip to the rigs leaving Ft Walton Beach tomorrow AM and back on Sunday mid day. May need one or two folks to have a four person crew. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I wish I was down there I would sure take you up on that offer.

I don't have time to get there by morning.


----------



## T. Smith (Sep 30, 2015)

Can't be back down for this one but maby in early October. Would like to meet
members of PFF to fish with.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Weather waits for no man


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll be out there (Proteus & West Neptune) Sat nite & Sunday. I've seen your latest pics on your wahoo & swordfish run. Great blog with a lot of super info. Look forward to seeing you guys in action out there this weekend. Tight lines.:thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, good luck!!!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Pushing back to leave overnight tonight if that changes anyone's availability


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Well ? What happened?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Posting the blog now. I'll put up in reports


----------

